# My review of Brothers In Arms : Hell's Highway



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello guys. Back to you with a new review. Been playing this game since quite a while. I have one word "AMAZING". The BEST WW2 shooter I have played. The graphics are great, gameplay is authentic but the best is the story. The story is so great that it beats many other FPSes leave alone WW2 shooters. Lets move on to the review now.

Graphics (8/10) :-
Great work done! Good details present on the characters, weapons and other objects. The cutscenes are made with great care and the facial expressions look very real. The lightning and stuff is great too! There is one flaw with it though, the water. Large bodies of water (rivers, lakes) look like complete POS. Hope they will take care of it in the next game . Otherwise, great work here.

Sound (9/10) :-
Great sound and amazing voice overs. Some of the best voice acting I have experienced. Apart from that, the ingame sounds are great too. The guns sound like they should and explosions are also decent.

Story (10/10) :-
The story is just mind-numbing. Its so great. Its better than many games leave alone war games. Its unimaginable how the devs fit in such a story in a WW2 based game. Simpy awesome. The story follows the path of Sgt. Matthew 'Matt' Baker and his allies. Telling anything more will spoil it. It shows the turmoil of war and the pain of losing your friends. It displays the hardships one has to face to supress a guilty secret within you. The game is a must play for its story only. There is gonna be a sequel too as it was shown 'To Be Continued' at the end.

Gameplay (9/10) :-
Great work here too. Its basically a squad based action game. You get to control various squads (Base Fire, Assualt, MG Squad and Bazooka Squad). It depends on the missions as to which squad you will get to control. In the beginning you get to control Assualt and Bazooka. Then Assualt and Base Fire. As you near the ending (last 3-4 missions), you will get to control Base Fire, Assualt and MG. The shooting is mostly like a normal FPS with cover tactics like Gears of War and R6 Vegas. You can duck behind an object and pop out and shoot. It works rather smoothly. There are 3 missions in which you get to control a tank. Its great. The tank works flawlessly. The game's physics are good and its nice to see the limbs of the Germans flying . All in all, its good. Though it has some flaws. The reloading is very awkward. Sometimes you dont get to see the reloading animation but the weapon is reloaded and sometimes you can only hear the reloading sound and not see the animation. Another on is the grenade system. Its messed up. I was hardly able to throw grenades where I wanted to! But these can be over looked.

Final Verdict :-
Definitly recommanded. It will last for a good time too! Took me 9 hours to complete the SP campaign. The story alone is worth it.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3943590f571a21d42c31b03e6bc42cfcb5a8b5c1.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ea226ff0798cbe08ad480c30cb905e3d5f695cb9.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3ebc1387cff03f84b7d67a8917509992ea22c488.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3aca5e94eed1074ef067174de94405d966ea87c3.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/2d8d85de469e9e17625d605aed6290ef330d0413.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ 

nice review Kpower, and thanx alot for the screenies.. 

(i hope u wont mind) if i tell mods and  shift this to the reviews section..


----------



## skippednote (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice review...... Great screenies


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Review KPower Mania... Should I call you by your name?  

Offtopic: Whats going on about that "K" thing?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> nice review Kpower, and thanx alot for the screenies..
> 
> (i hope u wont mind) if i tell mods and  shift this to the reviews section..



I used to post in Reviews section but not many visit it often . But I dont mind getting it shifted.



IronManForever said:


> Nice Review KPower Mania... Should I call you by your name?
> 
> Offtopic: Whats going on about that "K" thing?



I dont mind if you guys call me by my name but this aint the right place to discuss about that 'thing'.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2008)

well is it better than cod4.by n by i have seen its video sometimes back seemed promising.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well is it better than cod4.by n by i have seen its video sometimes back seemed promising.





r u mad??? don't tell me plz. 
It's good but COD - yards ahead if not miles.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> r u mad??? don't tell me plz.
> It's good but COD - yards ahead if not miles.



i am not but what about you.i asked him if its better than it or not as he has given highest ratings to its storyline.
i am not telling that its better than cod4.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

Storyline is waaay better than any COD game. You cant compare the gameply part as this is a squad based game and COD4 is a linear FPS.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't compare COD with BIA franchise.
BIA is a beautiful series,I ll try it soon.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

quan chi said:


> i am not but what about you.i asked him if its better than it or not as he has given highest ratings to its storyline.
> i am not telling that its better than cod4.



I know what you've asked for. I actually answered it in artistic way not in simple english.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I know what you've asked for. I actually answered it in artistic way not in simple english.



artistic way feels good when talking.not when typing.as it may lead to misunderstanding.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ i know. sorry if u've been hurt.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 21, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ i know. sorry if u've been hurt.



its allright.
as you meant nothing. i am also sorry your sarcastic similies had confused me.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

Just installed it and when tried to run it, all I get is a blank screen with No Signal message although game is running in the background and audio is available. Tried to see if anything could be done in User's Application Data like DMC4 but no such luck. Any suggestions?
Os is Vista Ultimate x64 and config is in my siggy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2008)

Resolution issue may be? or the refresh rate? Check the .ini config file for what resolution has it accepted by default.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

In My Documents, My games folder is created where BiA's folder resides. Here under Sumac Game>Logs>Launch .txt file exists which contains all the settings but unlike DMC4, changing the res from default 1280x720 to custom one has no effect as at next launch of the game a new launch file is created and old one is saved as backup. Making it a "Read-only" file also doesn't works so really stucked here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> In My Documents, My games folder is created where BiA's folder resides. Here under Sumac Game>Logs>Launch .txt file exists which contains all the settings but unlike DMC4, changing the res from default 1280x720 to custom one has no effect as at next launch of the game a new launch file is created and old one is saved as backup. Making it a "Read-only" file also doesn't works so really stucked here.


Try forcing it into compatibility mode & then set it to run under 640x480 mode to see if it works.

This is a possible solution from another forum:


> When the pregame intro video is done...gearbox ect..you get a menu screen that says "click here" to start...press enter. Then press the down arrow 3 times to select options and press enter, then press the down arrow 2 times to select video and press enter....the selected option should automatically be resolution when you enter the video menu...pressing the left or right arrow key will select a new resolution, then press enter...you will then press enter again to confirm the setting after the res changes otherwise it will revert back to previous setting in a few seconds.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

Tried both the above mentioned methods but none does the trick. Looks like I'm doomed not to play this game.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ get the game from a new source....... vista x64 should not be the problem, even I am playing on the same OS. However I am not sure how 4850 would react on this game.....allwy did you run the game on your 4850 successfully.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually I never bothered getting this game. Was never interested in the first place.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

F it! I just un-installed this "tugginmypudhha" game! Untill some concrete solution arises, I ain't touchin' this P.O.S game. Bloody thing is that everytime the game is launched, it launches in its default settings and makes backup files of old settings. This not only renders previous settings useless, untill the save file is loaded, it also creates unnecessary files and clutter of $h1tload of 'em.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 23, 2008)

^ well just buy the original game

anyone had some luck with grenades in the game?i dont knw how PC version differs but 360 version rocks ..the only thing that doesnt is grenades-you just cant be accurate


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

Bhai na to mujhe itni aag hai na mere pass itna paisa ki main har doosri game original kharidoon. main ek garib kisaan ka majboor beta hoon. Morover dude, the issue here is of resolution not some crack like bull crap. Whether its a original game or pirated both gonna run initially at same default settings, so u can't blame Mr.Reloaded for releasing a game that has default res. of 1280x720. Its a monitor issue and since I use my HDTV as display I faced same problem with DMC4 but there I was able to rectify it as the game allowed me to make custom settings unlike this broken sprocket from Gearbox.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai na to mujhe itni aag hai na mere pass itna paisa ki main har doosri game original kharidoon. main ek garib kisaan ka majboor beta hoon



ROFL!



> Morover dude, the issue here is of resolution not some crack like bull crap. Whether its a original game or pirated both gonna run initially at same default settings, so u can't blame Mr.Reloaded for releasing a game that has default res. of 1280x720. Its a monitor issue and since I use my HDTV as display I faced same problem with DMC4 but there I was able to rectify it as the game allowed me to make custom settings unlike this broken sprocket from Gearbox.



Well I wont completely agree on this....pirated games sometimes behave weird...... Crysis Warhead initially would not load the save games but would load the first point of that round, i.e the very first save you do in a particular round would load but not the latest saved games...... Uncle Google gave various solutions like deleting all save games and re inserting them, or downloading the save games and overwriting. Just deleting the savegame folder and letting the game recreate was also suggested, Reinstalling the game was also tried, reinstalling the game on my second OS Xp64 was also tried...but all in vain......I knew it wasn't a crack issue as the game was running perfectly (as u are saying in your case as well) so I did not bother to re download, kept on fiddling with the game setting, config files what not but the game simply would not load the latest saved game.....grrrrr FINALLY I re downloaded the game from a different source and all went smoothly in the very first install.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

But Reloaded's releases are as good as original ones as proved by Ubisoft it self, by using his No CD Crack for Vegas 2, so I don't think anyother rip would just cut it. Although I'm waiting for a Skullptura's rip of BiA-HH. Maybe it can solve the issue.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

Can alwayz rely on SKULLPTURA


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

Its not Mr.Reloaded........Reloaded is a group IMO!!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 23, 2008)

^^
Oh !!
I thought it was Mrs. Reloaded


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr. and Mrs. Reloaded


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

^^Blowing their loads off!


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

lol time to install win XP, and have some fun with clear sky after few hours of installation and updating.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

Me too, just made a 22GB partition for XP 64-bit!


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

^^well am just making a 3 GB partition for XP lolz...so that i can play the game. No other work.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> But Reloaded's releases are as good as original ones as proved by Ubisoft it self, by using his No CD Crack for Vegas 2, so I don't think anyother rip would just cut it. Although I'm waiting for a Skullptura's rip of BiA-HH. Maybe it can solve the issue.



Warhead which I got was been released by there superheros u people have been mentioning....still it did not work.......
Usually I prefer to read all the comments of all the threads which looks authentic and geniune and that more or less gives an idea if the product is worth downloading (irrespective of who has released)....... however there always is a risk but 7/10 times that has worked for me........

its very similar to aXXo release in movies, he is hugely popular, but there are loads of other rippers who provide far better product than aXXo......you just got to look hard.......


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

^^Yup....I prefer FXG_Team more. 

And my ReLoaded release of Warhead worked flawlessly!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I personally didn't liked Crysis one bit so skipped it and Warhead too! My most anticipated game is GTA4. For it alone I had bought a HD Ready LCD TV almost a year ago and was about by PS3 too but last minute plans changed due to personal reasons and didn't bought PS3. I don't regret it coz GTA4 is coming on PC anyways and will by PS3 in time for Killzone 2!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well I personally didn't liked Crysis one bit so skipped it and Warhead too! My most anticipated game is GTA4. For it alone I had bought a HD Ready LCD TV almost a year ago and was about by PS3 too but last minute plans changed due to personal reasons and didn't bought PS3. I don't regret it coz GTA4 is coming on PC anyways and will by PS3 in time for Killzone 2!




Warhead is a short game, and this gen gfx cards can't give it's fullest is what I HATE THE MOST about CRYSIS and CRYSIS WARHEAD


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay! So I got the TOeD rip of BiA-HH and the some fuggin' problem of resolution exists here too. Can't believe dumb box developers would do such a thing! Anybody knows of any patch that solves this $h1tty issue?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to confirm is this the location & files you're editing the .ini file from:
My Documents > My Games > BIA Hells Highway > Sumacgame > Config > SumacEngine.ini


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Oopsie My poopsie! I was editing this file:
My Documents > My Games > BIA Hells Highway > Sumacgame > Logs >Launch
Will try the one mentioned by u and reflect what happens! BTW Happy Diwali to ya all! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

So did it work?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes! Thanks a lot mate! U R the Secret Agent Man, knowing all the secrets!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

Anytime man.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 29, 2008)

In earlier BiA games, we could actually order our teams to assault a suppressed enemy's position and they would automatically take the best flanking path and flank 'em but till now in HH I've not seen a single tutorial on as to how to order ur teams to flank, they only provide with suppression fire, I have to flank ze Germans myself.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^ya


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

In Black Friday level the screen blacks out during the cut scene as soon as they get off their jeeps. Any solution to this?


----------

